# most active tort



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello guys.

Please share your thought on which tortoise species has the most out going character and very active.

Please don't include aldabra and sulcata on this. I know these two are too active 

Thanks


----------



## tortadise (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I would have to say it would be a male definitely from all my observations in the species I have and or have had. Im going to go with the bowsprit. Those guys are constantly walking, eating, moving, trying to fight, or just being extremely active in my years of having many different species. Second would be the brown/black mountains, they are like puppies and will follow you around day or night.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 14, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Well I would have to say it would be a male definitely from all my observations in the species I have and or have had. Im going to go with the bowsprit. Those guys are constantly walking, eating, moving, trying to fight, or just being extremely active in my years of having many different species. Second would be the brown/black mountains, they are like puppies and will follow you around day or night.



Oh I don't know a bowsprit tort but I know emys. Plenty of them sold here.

Others please also share your experience.


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 14, 2012)

Angulates


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd say most active are the russians if you take sulcatas out of the equation. Bowsprit are probably one of the most active tortoises but I have no hands on experience with them, they are definitely in my top 5 wanted list.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 14, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> Angulates



Yes I just google it 



Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I'd say most active are the russians if you take sulcatas out of the equation. Bowsprit are probably one of the most active tortoises but I have no hands on experience with them, they are definitely in my top 5 wanted list.



Both not exist in my country for sell 

Any other experience keepers?


----------

